
What I've Learned about human rights in 2013 - revorad
http://raganwald.posterous.com/what-ive-learned-about-human-rights-in-2013
======
theevocater
Let's not forget "Ignore the fact that we are using drones to kill families in
other countries without declaring war and denying US citizens the right to a
trial by holding them indefinitely"

